# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Cần tìm Driver - Acer Aspire 5738

## Seoprok45

em mới bị hỏng đĩa driver bjo muốn tìm lại
anh chị em ai có post giùm em với

thanks

----------


## machao112

- driver laptop acer aspire 5738 for windows 7



> http://www.download.com.vn/drivers/...38-for-windows-7.aspx?op=download#description


*
*- acer aspire 5738 drivers (xp/vista/7)
​



> http://www.all-driver.com/notebook-driver/acer-aspire-5738-drivers.html​


​*


*

----------


## rinkatori

mình thấy phần mềm drive easy khá hay. sau khi quét nó sẽ tự động phát hiện drive mà máy còn thiếu và có thể down về. tuy down bằng phần mềm này rất chậm nhưng bạn có thể dùng thử xem sao

----------


## ebvseo

up lên nào.......................................

----------


## xuanninh164

bạn dùng thử wan driver xem (là easy driver packs đổi tên)

*winxp
wandrv_5.25_winxp_x86.part1.rar
wandrv_5.25_winxp_x86.part2.rar

win7 x86
wandrv_5.25_win7_x86.part1.rar
wandrv_5.25_win7_x86.part2.rar
wandrv_5.25_win7_x86.part3.rar
wandrv_5.25_win7_x86.part4.rar

win7 x64
wandrv_5.25_win7_x64.part1.rar
wandrv_5.25_win7_x64.part2.rar
wandrv_5.25_win7_x64.part3.rar
wandrv_5.25_win7_x64.part4.rar*

----------


## bqtpro2016

*trả lời: cần tìm driver - acer aspire 5738*

tks bác e củng đang cần cái này

----------

